# Hydrogen Peroxide for seedy toe. - dilute or neat?



## Baileyhoss (3 March 2010)

Hello there. Following a nasty crack/injury in B's hoof wall last year, he had a portion of the wall resected back, but a bit of seedy toe set into the exposed bit.  

I got on top of this with daily scrubbing, scraping out with a nail &amp; footmaster spray.  However, once the wall had grown down I stopped as I couldn't get in to clean it, but obviously stopped too soon as it has come back and a smaller section of wall has been resected again.  

This time i have been recommended to use Hydrogen Peroxide twice a week &amp; footmaster every day except for those 2 days.

Question is - do I need to dilute the HP?  It's 6%.
and do I need to rinse off afterwards?  and if so, shouldn't I put the footmaster on afterwards?

Simpler question is.  Would it be ok to syringe neat 6% HP into his hoof and leave it for a day?


----------



## Sparkles (3 March 2010)

For thrush\smelly feet\horses stood in mud or boxes a long time, I always give it a hose out and syringe HP into the frogs and round the hoof as it is neat 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 never have rinsed it afterwards or anything.


----------



## posie_honey (3 March 2010)

neat


----------



## mik (3 March 2010)

neat


----------



## Baileyhoss (3 March 2010)

Super.  Thanks!.


----------



## cptrayes (3 March 2010)

Three percent. 

When people say neat, neat from what start point???? Be careful what strength you have it at originally. I buy 100 vol, which is 30% and if that went on neat it would eat a hole through his foot.

Boots sell it at 6% and the instruction for wounds is to water down to 3%. I always use it at 3% and it always works.


----------



## Baileyhoss (3 March 2010)

It's have 6%.  would it be 1:1 to get it to 3%?

Thanks.

F


----------



## coen (3 March 2010)

When my horse has thrush I was out his feet and squirt in neat HP generally the 6% certainly never any stronger. 
I don't tend to use for wounds but if I did I would dilute.

It clears the thrush after a couple of applications.


----------



## Kenzo (3 March 2010)

Be careful as soaking twice a week can also dry hooves out too much.

At 6% I'd dilute it if your wanting to soak twice a week!

You can buy Milton liquid which has a lower % this (use it for cleaning babies bottles etc) but will kill any nasty bugs etc.


----------



## Donkeymad (3 March 2010)

Neat.
But, if you have seedy toe, throw out all the soaking etc and get some anti-bac from your farrier.


----------



## cptrayes (3 March 2010)

Yes just put an equal amount of water in it. That should be what it says on the label. it's plenty strong, as you will see if you get it on your clothes or you have a dark haired horse and it runs off his foot onto his coat - a nice higlight of lighter colour hair!


----------



## Baileyhoss (4 March 2010)

Thanks guys. Donklet, it was the farrier that recommended the hyd peroxide.  

Kenzo, I don't soak the foot as in tubbing it.  When he comes in at night, I just give it a good scrub to clean out any dirt or grit before putting on some hoof master spray.  Farrier reckons the hoofmaster, isn't just quite strong enough.

F


----------



## TheFarrier (4 March 2010)

I recommend anti bac. 

Its excellent. 

It works very well on seedy toe.


----------



## ISHmad (5 March 2010)

I'd prefer to use something like Cleantrax and then one of the Red Horse products.  Less likely to cause harm to healthy tissue than HP.


----------

